# puppy playpen advice



## fionajeffries (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi there! We got our gorgeous wee cockapoo Murphy four days ago and absolutely adore him. He is 8 and a half weeks old. We started out with crate training and wanted to try and take him out to go to the toilet but very quickly realised that he was already paper trained and our outdoor space is shared and not ideal until he is a bit older. So today we have set up a playpen with papers, water bowl and crate inside. For the past few nights he has happily slept in his crate by our bed but we want to move him to the playpen set-up in the living room tonight. He is not yet accustomed to the playpen and will whine when closed in. So we are wondering if anyone has any views on whether to just go for it and leave him to whine all night or might it be best to do a bit more positive association training over the next few days so his first night in it will be a more happy one. Would love some advice! Thanks!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I think maybe trying him out slowly would be less stressful for him. I would put him in the playpen during the day and go about my business and then take him out to play etc. Then try him out at night. I only used a crate so can't really give any advice but I know a lot of people on here used that kind of setup! I'm sure someone will have great advice

Would love to see your puppy do you have any pictures?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Are you adverse to having him in your room in his crate?

Welcome and we all would love to see a picture of your little Murphy.


----------



## cjames99 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi, we have used this sort of setup for our puppy Zelda who is now 20 weeks. She loved her bed in her crate but hated being shut in. However she was always happy in the pen (with crate inside). I will also admit to being a bit selfish about my night's sleep so for 6 weeks or so we put a piece of paper in the corner each night. She clearly used it to do her business during the night but went straight back to bed as we never had a disturbed night. By 4 months we started to notice the paper was unused so took it away and then gradually worked up to putting her in her closed crate at night. I wasn't happy about doing this until I was sure she could hold on all night as I didn't want her distressed. Now, at 20 weeks she sleeps all through the night in just her crate and I leave her for several hours during the day in it too (shopping trips etc). I only use the pen now when I leave her to go to work. Although the dog walker visits on these days I feel better knowing she can stretch her legs if she wants to - she hasn't reverted to messing in it. 
Hope this helps. 
Charlotte


----------



## cjames99 (Aug 27, 2013)

Sorry, just realised none of that actually answered your question! My advice would be to find opportunities to put your little one in the pen during the day perhaps when you are eating or if you are hoovering or ironing - with a tasty treat or toy. Also feed him in there too so it all has good associations. Then at least when he whines at night you will know you have done everything possible to make him feel secure and will feel better about sitting it out! 
Good luck and would love to see some pics. 
C


----------



## fionajeffries (Nov 15, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for the replies! It is so nice to know there is advice from a lovely Cockapoo community available! We're in to week two and Murphy is settling in well. We kept him in our room for a few more nights and then went for it and moved him to the living room. The first night he woke and whined for an hour, the second he whined for only ten minutes and since then has been waking up to go to the toilet but then just going back to sleep. Long may it continue! However, we are still having issues with him being in there during the day when he's not sleepy. We have been trying clicker training and he will sit quiet whilst we are out of the room for about a minute but then starts ripping and eating the newspaper on the floor at which point we have to come in to make sure he doesn't eat it. Does anyone have any thoughts on what might help? I'm thinking maybe we should decrease the time and move a bit slower with the clicker process? The stresses of paper eating, nipping and general puppy mischief aside we are totally in love with our new family member! Fiona


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Murphy is gorgeous - I'm not surprised your in love with him. X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How lovely is he?
It sounds as if he is doing very well.
Remember he is still a baby and he will want to be with you as much as possible... I would only put him in the pen when it is necessary and if that coincides with a time when he is awake then make sure he has something that he can get his teeth into. 
A lot of people give their pups a Kong or pig's ear'. 
I didn't use a pen, but Dot had a crate and I used to shut her in it when necessary, and she slept. I leave her crate open now and she has the run of the kitchen, utility room, hall and study. The dogs are left for 3+ hours some days and she is often asleep in her crate when I get home. I started leaving the crate open once she was pretty much house trained and have increased the areas she can go in to over the last 3 weeks.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Murphy is loverly!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I had a pen but jasper fit through the bars!! Hahaha!!! It is now a Christmas tree guard, lol. Glad to hear things are going well, the kong idea marzi gave as a distraction from eating the paper is a good one x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Lovely picture thank you. Sounds like murphy is getting on really well. We didn't use a play pen but used a crate and made certain areas of the house no-go areas until he was a bit older and house trained. X

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

New owner of a toy cockerpoo as of Aug 30, 2013. With my husband and I working full time we started off putting her in her crate during the week days when we are at work. Mommy started feeling bad about her being in such a small area that I decided to extend her area with a playpen attached to crate so she would have more room to get out walk and play with toys in playpen are. No accidents yet. I immediately take her out potty as soon as I walk in the door after work. Our baby sleeps in her own little bed on a table set up right next to our bed on my side for all night. Since we both work full time this is how I set up for more bonding time with her. She sleeps all through the night and is up at the same time I get up during the week for work and first things first straight out to go potty before her feet hits the floor. Its really what works best for you and your baby. Everyone has their own set ups and ways of doing them.


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

*crate with playpen*

here is our set up here is the link where I bought ours. Cheaper than Petco and petsmart.

http://www.amazon.com/IRIS-Indoor-Outdoor-Plastic-Panels/dp/B00D5P846Y


----------

